# OPIVM vapor? Anyone?



## Nicholas

So as anyone heard of this mod? Prices? Anything? 

All I can see is the website that doesn't seem to responsive on mobile phones and a Facebook page with pictures of what could be the most beautiful thing i've seen 

http://www.opivmvapor.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, bling indeed @Nicholas 
Is that a little knurled knob in the middle? Maybe thats a power setting wheel
Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

The Louis Vuitton sign in the background sends an ominous warning... 

@Nicholas, I just found a Planet of the Vapes thread which cites an Opivm mod on sale for $20k.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

RichJB said:


> The Louis Vuitton sign in the background sends an ominous warning...
> 
> @Nicholas, I just found a Planet of the Vapes thread which cites an Opivm mod on sale for $20k.



$20k.... WTF...
You know what Breitling watch i could buy with that and still have change to go on a Holiday.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Strontium

Yep the Louis V logo should be a clue


----------



## Feliks Karp

"coming fall 2016" and the site is just a single splash image, why do I feel like I just got infected by a worm/virus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas

RichJB said:


> The Louis Vuitton sign in the background sends an ominous warning...
> 
> @Nicholas, I just found a Planet of the Vapes thread which cites an Opivm mod on sale for $20k.



So is this mod Swiss made or Chinese made with Swiss parts? 

Lol for 20k it better have ideas on ending global warming


----------



## craigb

Nicholas said:


> it better have ideas on ending global warming


MOAR cloudz!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

Nicholas said:


> So is this mod Swiss made or Chinese made with Swiss parts?



In the thread, they suggested it was made in Russia. There is apparently some sort of HE scene going on in Russia. They can afford it, there are a lot of Russians with tooooo much money. My sister used to teach English to Russian immigrant kids in the UK. Some of them arrived at school by helicopter, others in limos. These okes don't mess around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian

RichJB said:


> These okes don't mess around.



And we dont mess around with them either. English with a Russian Accent is so scary that they can make a certain president of a country purchase Nuclear Reactors . 

There are only 2 scarier sounds I believe:
1. Waking up to the sweet sound of children laughing... but then realising you dont have any children.
2. In a cell... in Polsmoor... whispering... "Hallo Bapy, hoe lykit, ek en jy naked..."

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

Cespian said:


> And we dont mess around with them either. English with a Russian Accent is so scary that they can make a certain president of a country purchase Nuclear Reactors .
> 
> There are only 2 scarier sounds I believe:
> 1. Waking up to the sweet sound of children laughing... but then realising you dont have any children.
> 2. In a cell... in Polsmoor... whispering... "Hallo Bapy, hoe lykit, ek en jy naked..."



I guess you've never played online games, english in a russian accent is the most annoying thing ever, you know that asshole has 600 ms ping and he's going to do nothing but feed the enemy team.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian

Feliks Karp said:


> I guess you've never played online games, english in a russian accent is the most annoying thing ever, you know that asshole has 600 ms ping and he's going to do nothing but feed the enemy team.



My online gaming was limited to (quite old) RTS and RPG's (eg, Starcraft, AoE, Diablo, C&C etc), which was polluted by Asians. You know the saying "Roses are Red, Violets are Blue, theres always an Asian, better than you"...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro

albert taylor said:


> Basically, the alkaloids will vaporize at any temperature; _there is no exact temperature at which the alkaloids suddenly begin to vaporize_. Instead, the vapor pressure is higher at increasing temperatures. In this case, I suspect there is a decomposition reaction of the salts, as well, which does give a stronger temperature dependence.
> 
> What is necessary is a compromise between high vapor pressure of the alkaloids and mitigation of chemical reactions that destroy the alkaloids . Therefore, the best course of action is to start at a lower setting and gradually raise the temperature until the desired effects can be obtained in a reasonable amount of time.


sorry but i didnt really understand what you are talking about , if you dont mind can you explain a bit further please?


----------

